# 2022  habt ihr euch Angeltechnisch was vorgenommen ?



## Thomas. (31. Dezember 2021)

habt ihr euch Angeltechnisch für 2022 was vorgenommen? wie zb. einen Bestimmten Fisch zu fangen?, ein neues Gewässer? eine besondere neu Anschaffung Rute, Rolle oder sonstiges? 

ich möchte 2022 endlich mal einen Zander und eine Barbe fangen und vielleicht einen Wels, einen Rheinschein werde ich mir nach über 20 Jahren auch mal wider zulegen, eine neue gebrauchte Karpfen Rute steht ganz oben auf der will haben Liste für 2022.

wünsch euch einen guten Rutsch bleibt Gesund und mögen eure wünsche in Erfüllung gehen

[Edit Mod - Foto für Startseite]


----------



## daci7 (31. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt- ich werde 2022 den Schein für die Niers holen, wo ich dann Ledgern und Trotten auf Döbel und Co erlernen will. 
Muss ja was dran sein, wenn alle immer so davon schwärmen 
... und natürlich werde ich auch das Angeln am Rhein intensivieren. Generell möchte ich einfach mal wieder mehr Zeit am Wasser verbringen nach gefühlten Äonen der Enthaltsamkeit wegen zwei Umzügen, Jobwechsel, Zwillingen, Hausbau ...


----------



## Mooskugel (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich möchte die Spinangelei auf Barsch und Zander im DEK weiter verbessern. Ziel ist es zumindest einigermaßen regelmäßig Barsche dort zu fangen die Krönung wäre es wenn dabei ein Barsch >= 40cm dabei wäre. 
Dann hätte ich damit den familieninternen "Barschinator" Titel errungen, was ungefähr mit der Weltherrschaft gleichzusetzen ist.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich will eigentlich da weitermachen, wo ich 2021 aufgehört habe: mich weiter aufs Feedern und Spinnfischen fokussieren. Allerdings kann es gut sein, dass ich für das kommende Jahr zu viele anglerische Pläne schmiede. Wenn alles nach Plan verläuft, bekommen wir im Februar Nachwuchs. Ab da ist erst einmal sehr viel Familienzeit angesagt.


----------



## Seele (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin froh wenn ich paar mal raus komme. Auf Bafos wirds öfter klappen da reichen auch mal ne Stunde aber auf Karpfen, Aal, Zander da muss ich schon mehr einplanen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich möchte mich im kommenden Jahr ein wenig mehr aufs Spinn-Angeln konzentrieren, hab da noch keine große Erfahrung mit.


----------



## rhinefisher (31. Dezember 2021)

Einen gewaltigen ü-30er fangen....


----------



## honig-im-kopf (31. Dezember 2021)

endlich mal was anderes außer forellenpuff - hecht und zander stehen auf meiner liste.
ausserdem will ich mit dem räuchern anfangen, hab jetzt endlich alles zusammen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Dezember 2021)

Endlich einen individual-Fliegenwerfkurs machen. Um die wurffehler und die verkrampfte Handhaltung beim Werfen vielleicht doch noch auszumerzen.


----------



## liac (31. Dezember 2021)

Habe dieses Jahr mit meiner Freundin zusammen den Schein gemacht und wir waren so ca. 95% am Kanal unterwegs. 

Fürs nächste Jahr ist der Plan den Rhein zu erkunden, nach allem was ich auch hier so gelesen habe wird das keineswegs einfach aber wir freuen uns drauf !


----------



## jochen68 (31. Dezember 2021)

Endlich wieder im Frühjahr an die See zum Fliegenfischen auf Meerforellen ... und vom Boot aus etwas gezielter auf Barsche als die letzten Jahre.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Dezember 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> habt ihr euch Angeltechnisch für 2022 was vorgenommen?



Nichts Besonderes.
Mal wieder die ÜKC ein bisschen aufmischen vielleicht?


----------



## Esox 1960 (31. Dezember 2021)

Mal wieder öfter in den Vereinsgewässern angeln ,vor allem auf große Barsche..................
Schwierig ,aber ich weiß,  sie sind da drin.


----------



## Waidbruder (31. Dezember 2021)

Das UL Angeln weiter verfolgen. Da hier die Barsche die letzten Fische sind, auf die noch halbwegs Verlass ist und ich trotz Microködern dies Jahr auch ein paar schöne Zander und Hechte gefangen habe, darf das spannende Angeln mit leichtestem Gerät gern zur neuen Normalität werden.


----------



## DUSpinner (31. Dezember 2021)

Einfach nur mit oder ohne Angeln glücklich und gesund bleiben....
Aber gegen einen 1 m Hecht hätte ich auch nix gegen


----------



## jkc (31. Dezember 2021)

Moin, ich mach in der Saison 22 / 23 den Versuch, 1000 geruderte Schleppkilometer runterzureißen.


----------



## Astacus74 (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich möchte endlich ein Quappe mit der Angel fangen, beim Wollhandkrabben suchen hab ich ja schon etliche Kleine (-20cm)
von Hand gefangen, da muß was gehen.
und sonst sooft wie möglich ans Wasser....


Gruß Frank


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich nehme mir vor mehr zu angeln. Ohne Druck oder Stress, einfach mal ein zwei Liter Maßen versenken und der Loafer bei der Arbeit zuzusehen. Vielleicht kann ich sogar ein bisschen meinen Radius erhöhen


----------



## thanatos (31. Dezember 2021)

nein für mich gibt es keine großen Ziele mehr - ich denke ich habe alles was es hier an 
Möglichkeiten gibt ausgeschöpft - wichtig nur öfter zu gehen und stressfrei mich über jedes 
Fischchen freuen und die Ruhe der Natur genießen . Allen die noch ein Ziel haben - das sie 
dicht ran kommen  ( 1 m Hecht nur 99,9 cm ) da bleibt noch was fürs nächste Jahr  
also Petri Heil Euch allen .


----------



## rippi (31. Dezember 2021)

Neben meinen 2 geplanten S.palus-Expeditionen, werde ich mich darauf konzentrieren nach Österreich zu fahren um an der Donau einen Z.zingel, Z.streber und G.schraetser zu fangen.


----------



## Minimax (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab neben dem Kerngeschäft nix konkretes geplant- vielleicht generell mehr und größere Fische fangen.
Aber ich würd mich freuen den einen oder anderen Ükel bzw. Boardie zu sehen und gemeinsam zu angeln, und ich möchte unbedingt häufiger mit Angelkumpel losziehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Neben meinen 2 geplanten S.palus-Expeditionen, werde ich mich darauf konzentrieren nach Österreich zu fahren um an der Donau einen Z.zingel, Z.streber und G.schraetser zu fangen.


Hallo,

dann viel Glück. Die drei Fischarten plus einem Sterlet habe ich da schon gefangen. Ist allerdings schon über 20 Jahre her.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

wie jedes Jahr in den letzten Jahren (Ausnahme Corona 2020) eine Woche Österreich auf Forellen und zwei Wochen Slowenien Forellen und Äschen.
Für daheim Forellen und ein paar schöne Hechte. Dieses Jahr werde ich aber nicht toppen können, da ich heuer einen 15 Kilo-Hecht fing.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich bleibe den Meerforellen treu und ich hoffe Sie mir auch, so wie bis Dato alle Jahre


----------



## Jason (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich werde an der Schleie arbeiten, die ich schon lange nicht mehr am Haken hatte. Ansonsten lasse ich alles auf mich zukommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich nehme mir nichts besonderes vor, wünsche mir paar Einsätze mehr auf Aal und ein gutes Aaljahr…Vor allem das nichts dazwischen kommt wenn ich angeln will…
Und das allerwichtigste, der Seuche nicht begegnen !!!


----------



## DenizJP (31. Dezember 2021)

Hab mir für 2022 vorgenommen die geheimen Angeltechniken der Meisterfischer aus Indien zu erlernen


----------



## Ron73 (31. Dezember 2021)

Neben dem Zander möchte ich vermehrt auf Barsch gehen. Das bedeutet erstmal vernünftiges Tackle besorgen . 2 Trips mit Freunden auf die Ostsee sind auch schon fest eingeplant. Ansonsten will ich im Frühjahr endlich meine erste Meerforelle fangen.


----------



## zokker (31. Dezember 2021)

Nö  ...


----------



## Floma (31. Dezember 2021)

Stippen, Feedern und Nachts mit Köfi und Wurmbündel.

Zu den technischen Details:
Nichts neues mehr, kein heißer Scheiß mehr. Ich zwinge mich jetzt ein Jahr mit dem zu angeln, was ich da hab, mindestens.


----------



## Made90 (31. Dezember 2021)

Nachdem ich im Herbst diesen Jahres einen neuen See für mich entdeckt habe will ich es kommende  Saison gezielt auf Karpfen probieren, deshalb hab ich mich Weihnachten reichlich selbst mit Karpfentackle beschenkt und alles wartet auf den Einsatz, ich bin gespannt


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Dezember 2021)

Zum Xen mal nen Walli fangen.


----------



## rhinefisher (31. Dezember 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Nichts neues mehr, kein heißer Scheiß mehr. Ich zwinge mich jetzt ein Jahr mit dem zu angeln, was ich da hab, mindestens.


Ach ja... ganz genau... völlig vergessen... 
Das ist natürlich auch für mich dieses Jahr mal wieder allererster und wichtigster Vorsatz....


----------



## Doanafischer (1. Januar 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Nichts neues mehr, kein heißer Scheiß mehr. Ich zwinge mich jetzt ein Jahr mit dem zu angeln, was ich da hab, mindestens.


Ja, welch hehre Absicht. Das nehme ich mir jedes Jahr aufs neue vor. Mein Angelzeug würde locker für 2 Anglerleben reichen, aber dann betritt man den  Angelladen und... aber lassen wir das. Sammeln ist auch ein schönes Hobby.


Angeltechnisch nehme ich mir nix Besonderes vor. Da ich beruflich extrem eingespannt bin und auch 2 Kids daheim hab, komm ich manchmal über Wochen so gut wie garnicht ans Wasser. Da wär es Blödsinn sich irgendwas vorzunehmen, was dann eh scheitert. Es kommt wie`s kommt.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Januar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> habt ihr euch Angeltechnisch für 2022 was vorgenommen? wie zb. einen Bestimmten Fisch zu fangen?, ein neues Gewässer? eine besondere neu Anschaffung Rute, Rolle oder sonstiges?
> 
> ich möchte 2022 endlich mal einen Zander und eine Barbe fangen und vielleicht einen Wels, einen Rheinschein werde ich mir nach über 20 Jahren auch mal wider zulegen, eine neue gebrauchte Karpfen Rute steht ganz oben auf der will haben Liste für 2022.
> 
> wünsch euch einen guten Rutsch bleibt Gesund und mögen eure wünsche in Erfüllung gehen


Letztes Jahr wurde ich etwas runterreduziert.
Von ca. 30-35 Angeltagen auf 16.

Das möchte ich wieder etwas erhöhen.
Allerdings war ich wieder öfters Fliegen Fischen.
Was ich auch  beibehalten möchte.

Mit kleinem Kind ist das halt nicht so gut möglich.

Und ich will unseren kleinen Bach erforschen.
Ich war da glaub ich zuletzt vor 2 Jahren.
Und das nur einmal.

Tackle Verbot hab ich mir letztes Jahr selbst auferlegt.
Habs grad vor 10 min gebrochen in dem ich mir ne neue Rute bestellt habe  .


----------



## kuttenkarl (2. Januar 2022)

ganz einfach mehr zum Angeln kommen (bin ab 1.2. Rentner).


----------



## SimonHL (2. Januar 2022)

brataale.genügend brataale.und die ausm NOK und eventuell ausm hamburger hafen.

ansonsten einfach das hobby und die herrliche ruhe am kanal genießen.vielleicht etwas mehr angeltage einplanen.


----------



## geomas (2. Januar 2022)

Ideen und Wünsche habe ich viele, hier ein Auszug: öfters ganz einfach Stippen (lang/lang), an etwas tieferen Teichen und kleinen Seen das Float-Ledgering versuchen, korrektes Stickfloat-Angeln an kleinen Flüßchen, richtig Feedern.
Dieses Jahr möchte ich neben den üblichen Verdächtigen auch mal wieder Gründling, Kaulbarsch und Grundel fangen (ja, richtig gelesen). 
Dazu Giebel und Karausche. Neue Gewässer erkunden. Habe noch mehr auf der Liste, mal sehen, was sich davon in der Realität wiederfindet.


----------



## bobbl (2. Januar 2022)

Ich würde gerne einen Zander und einen Wels auf Kunstköder erwischen. Dazu möchte ich öfter nachts unterwegs sein. Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass es beim angeln weiterhin so schön bleibt wie es war.


----------



## Riesenangler (2. Januar 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> ganz einfach mehr zum Angeln kommen (bin ab 1.2. Rentner).


Es sei dir von Herzen gegönnt. Aber du weißt ja,Rentner haben niemals Zeit.


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (3. Januar 2022)

Da ich erst Ende letzten Jahres den Schein gemacht habe und die Rhein-Karte somit erst ab diesem Jahr gilt, will ich dieses Jahr natürlich so viel wie möglich das Spinnfischen trainieren und versuchen einmal die Woche ans Wasser zu kommen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Januar 2022)

schön wäre es, wenn ich mal wieder an meine Flüsschen La Zorn und La Moder kommen könnte.
Leider ist da alles unwegsames Gelände, da geht nix mit Rollator.
Aber Istrien bei Freunden mit Boot, das dürfte vieleicht wieder klappen


----------



## FischFreund84 (3. Januar 2022)

Erster Hecht, erster Zander, erster Ansitz.
Da ich ja noch kaum am Wasser war und dies mein erstes Jahr ist, in das ich mit einem Fischereischein starte, werden da wohl diverse Premieren und PBs fällig.

Ach ja, noch was. Ich habe seit längerem vor, mal ganz gezielt einfach nen großen Eimer Grundeln zu stippen und die zu probieren. Sollte am Rhein ja in jeder Hinsicht kein Problem sein. Sind ja genügend von da.


----------



## jkc (3. Januar 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> ...
> Ach ja, noch was. Ich habe seit längerem vor, mal ganz gezielt einfach nen großen Eimer Grundeln zu stippen und die zu probieren. Sollte am Rhein ja in jeder Hinsicht kein Problem sein. Sind ja genügend von da.


Kann man machen.


----------



## Zanderudo (3. Januar 2022)

Ich werde 2022 komplett auf das Dorschangeln verzichten.
Bleibe bei Meerforelle, Plattfisch und Makrele...
Auch wenn ich mit meinem Pro Angler Kayak auf der Ostsee unterwegs bin, bleiben die tieflaufenden Wobbler in der Kiste.
LG
Udo


----------



## FischFreund84 (3. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Kann man machen.
> Anhang anzeigen 394772



Rezepte habe ich auch schon ein paar. Ein wenig "Sorgen" (ist wohl zu hoch gegriffen) mache ich mir noch wegen der Gräten. Sind die wirklich so fein, dass man die einfach mitessen kann? Also außer der Mittelgräte. Die wird ja vermutlich abgenagt.


----------



## jkc (3. Januar 2022)

Also bis über 10cm kannste die Mittelgräte auch mitessen, erhöht den Chruncheffekt, aber wirklich nur minimal. Bei den kleinen merkt man wirklich gar nichts.


----------



## FischFreund84 (3. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Also bis über 10cm kannste die Mittelgräte auch mitessen, erhöht den Chruncheffekt, aber wirklich nur minimal. Bei den kleinen merkt man wirklich gar nichts.




Ohne hier jetzt zu weit vom Thema Angelvorsätze wegkommen zu wollen:

Stehen die kleinen Biester denn auch jetzt noch an den Steinpackungen am Ufer? (bspw. am Rhein) Oder haben die sich auch in tiefere Gefilde verzogen? Wenn ja, wann ist ca ihre Rückkehr zu erwarten?


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Januar 2022)

Ich möchte einmal in die Zanderschule zu Thomas Drillsucht69 an den Rhein und mich dabei Mal in der Gummirei versuchen. Vielleicht ergeben sich noch weitere Möglichkeiten auf neue Gewässer oder andere Abschnitte meiner Kanäle mit Boardies


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2022)

Nach dem ich meine Reisepläne (Wolfsbarsch) im Dezember, aus gesundheitlichen Gründen in der Bretagne schon abbrechen musste, hatte ich mir vor allem vor genommen, mich mit Ankündigungen zurück zu halten.

Nächstes anvisiertes Ziel ist, im zeitigen Frühjahr mal wieder Schleie in XXl, am heimischen Baggesee.
Habe ich mich schon lange nicht mehr mit befasst, inspiriert hat mich der Fang eines Kollegen im letzten Herbst.






Jürgen


----------



## carpfriend568 (4. Januar 2022)

Unsere Norwegentour dieses Jahr im Mai, die hoffentlich nicht zum vierten Mal verschoben werden muss !!


----------



## Silvio.i (4. Januar 2022)

Seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr gemetert. Für 2022 fest vorgenommen. Deutschland oder Norwegen - egal!


----------



## thanatos (4. Januar 2022)

@ Fisch Freund 84
na dann Petri Heil und Du bist zu beneiden jeden Fisch den Du anfangs fängst 
wird Dein größter sein


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Januar 2022)

Einfach mehr Angeln.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Januar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich möchte einmal in die Zanderschule zu Thomas Drillsucht69 an den Rhein und mich dabei Mal in der Gummirei versuchen. Vielleicht ergeben sich noch weitere Möglichkeiten auf neue Gewässer oder andere Abschnitte meiner Kanäle mit Boardies


Das ist für mich eine Ehre, mit einen in Zukunft Prominenten unterwegs sein zu dürfen …
Ja, es ist wahr !!! Der Torsten ist/wird ein Promi, ich schweige aber  !!!
*Vorsicht Torsten:

Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen besteht Suchtgefahr und Vernachlässigung des Aalangelns  !!!*


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Januar 2022)

Moin,

da im laufenden Jahr existenzielle wichtige Veränderungen anstehen werden, beruflich wie privat, wird es hoffentlich die ein oder andere Stunde doch am Wasser geben, wo ich mal den ein oder anderen Fisch erwarten könnte.

Wenn es sich gesundheitlich verbessert , könnte ich mal wieder meiner Lieblingsdisziplin frönen : dem Zandertwistern .

Das hatte ich nämlich die letzten Jahre bis auf einen Miniversuch, total vernachlässigt.

Ansonsten hoffe ich noch auf ein paar gutgenährte Aale , ein paar Barsche und Plattfische.

Wer hätte mit um die Zwanzig mal gedacht, dass es mal so "wenig" werden kann und man so viel "strampeln" muss, um glücklich zu Leben und zu angeln.

Tja, scheint der Lauf der Dinge zu sein....



R.S.


----------



## Orothred (4. Januar 2022)

Im Grunde steht immernoch das, was ich mir schon fürs vorletzte und letzte Jahr vorgenommen hab: Meinen ersten Zander fangen 

Vielleicht sollte ich dieses Jahr mal die Taktik wechseln und auch tatsächlich auf Zander angeln gehen


----------



## yukonjack (4. Januar 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Im Grunde steht immernoch das, was ich mir schon fürs vorletzte und letzte Jahr vorgenommen hab: Meinen ersten Zander fangen
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich dieses Jahr mal die Taktik wechseln und auch tatsächlich auf Zander angeln gehen


Das wäre schon mal eine gute Idee.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das wäre schon mal eine gute Idee.


Der Schlüssel zum Erfolg


----------



## yukonjack (4. Januar 2022)

Ja ja, so ein Zander wäre schon mal ne Option für dieses Jahr. Habe jetzt in ca. 25 Jahren genau 2 Stk. gefangen. Einen als Beifang auf Aal, den anderen am Bauch gehakt beim Feedern. Letzterer war zu allem Übel auch noch in der Schonzeit.


----------



## NaabMäx (4. Januar 2022)

Huchen werd ich wieder angreifen.
Ansonsten in ein paar Monaten wieder ab und an ans Wasser. Fische Querbeet - nach Saison und natürlich las ich mich von den Zandern wieder ärgern und ich ärger sie auch.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Januar 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Das ist für mich eine Ehre, mit einen in Zukunft Prominenten unterwegs sein zu dürfen …
> Ja, es ist wahr !!! Der Torsten ist/wird ein Promi, ich schweige aber  !!!
> *Vorsicht Torsten:
> 
> Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen besteht Suchtgefahr und Vernachlässigung des Aalangelns  !!!*


klingt gut - wäre dabei


----------



## phirania (4. Januar 2022)

Überhaupt noch mal zum angeln kommen,wäre mein Ziel.....


----------



## Naish82 (4. Januar 2022)

Da wir uns letztes Jahr spontan einen Wohnwagen gekauft haben, hoffe ich dieses Jahr viele Wochenenden spontan an diversen Campingplätzen direkt an der Ostsee zu stehen, um hier und da eine MeFo mit der Kombi, die ich mir demnächst zulegen will zu überlisten.
Nach Möglichkeit alles morgens mit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen, bevor ich zum Bäcker gehen und das Frühstück für die Familie zubereite. 

Ansonsten wäre ich schon einfach glücklich, wenn ich ein paar mehr Tage auf „meinem“ See verbringen könnte als 2021 - Beruf, Familie, Haus&Hof haben es 2021 nicht immer einfach gemacht…
Nicht mal abgemetert letztes Jahr…


----------



## jobo61 (4. Januar 2022)

Ich will dieses Jahr wieder mal mehr auf Hecht fischen. Und meine Stippen mit Gummizug wieder zu reaktivieren. 
Und Rotaugen mal wieder essen.


----------



## Waidbruder (5. Januar 2022)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Da wir uns letztes Jahr spontan einen Wohnwagen gekauft haben, hoffe ich dieses Jahr viele Wochenenden spontan an diversen Campingplätzen direkt an der Ostsee zu stehen, um hier und da eine MeFo mit der Kombi, die ich mir demnächst zulegen will zu überlisten.
> Nach Möglichkeit alles morgens mit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen, bevor ich zum Bäcker gehen und das Frühstück für die Familie zubereite.
> 
> Ansonsten wäre ich schon einfach glücklich, wenn ich ein paar mehr Tage auf „meinem“ See verbringen könnte als 2021 - Beruf, Familie, Haus&Hof haben es 2021 nicht immer einfach gemacht…
> Nicht mal abgemetert letztes Jahr…


Das mit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen bringts echt! Erstens ab März die beste Zeit des Tages und zweitens sind dann noch nicht alle Stellen von den ganzen anderen Anglern beharkt.


----------



## Moringotho (5. Januar 2022)

sers,

ich möchte einfach nur gesundheitlich soweit kommen das ich überhaput wieder ans wasser kann.
was dann wird? keine ahnung, aber das hat ja noch zeit.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Skott (5. Januar 2022)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> ich möchte einfach nur gesundheitlich soweit kommen das ich überhaput wieder ans wasser kann.
> was dann wird? keine ahnung, aber das hat ja noch zeit.
> ...


Ich drücke dir ganz feste die Daumen...


----------



## 49er (5. Januar 2022)

Mehr als 3!! Fische zu fangen! Dann ist 2022 schon erfolgreicher als 2021!   
Letztes Jahr war bei mir echt der Wurm drin...


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Januar 2022)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> ich möchte einfach nur gesundheitlich soweit kommen das ich überhaput wieder ans wasser kann.
> was dann wird? keine ahnung, aber das hat ja noch zeit.
> ...


ich wünsche Dir, dass Deine Krankheit schlecht wird und Deine Gesundheit zurückkehrt.
Ich wünsche Dir Mut und Kraft alles durchzustehen.
Und natürlich ein paar Fische an der Angel (egal was)


----------



## Michael079 (7. Januar 2022)

Moin zusammen. Ich werde mich dieses Jahr intensiver mit dem Thema Baitcaster auf Zander/Barsch  beschäftigen. Die passende Ausrüstung habe ich mir bereits über die Feiertage besorgt


----------



## ollidi (7. Januar 2022)

Ich habe da noch so eine gaaaaaanz klitzekleine Sache mit Elmar Elfers und Timo.Keibel laufen, weil die beiden mich an meinem Hausgewässer gnadenlos abgeledert haben.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (8. Januar 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch so eine gaaaaaanz klitzekleine Sache mit Elmar Elfers und Timo.Keibel laufen, weil die beiden mich an meinem Hausgewässer gnadenlos abgeledert haben.


Moment, das war Timo.Keibel Ich hatte nur einen „Anschlussfisch“. Den aber wenigstens auf FliegeDie ganze Geschichte in R&R 03/22 und demnächst auf AB TV


----------



## Timo.Keibel (8. Januar 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch so eine gaaaaaanz klitzekleine Sache mit Elmar Elfers und Timo.Keibel laufen, weil die beiden mich an meinem Hausgewässer gnadenlos abgeledert haben.



Dann habe ich noch eine Rechnung mit dem verlorenen Fisch offen. Die die man nicht landet, sind ja ohnehin immer die besseren Fische ;-)



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Moment, das war Timo.Keibel Ich hatte nur einen „Anschlussfisch“. Den aber wenigstens auf FliegeDie ganze Geschichte in R&R 03/22 und demnächst auf AB TV


Auf Fliege ist schön, zählt aber auch nicht doppelt. 
Und für 2022 stehen ja auch schon einige Dinge auf unserem Zettel Elmar Elfers , was?

Persönlich habe ich bisher keinen genauen Vorhaben. Würde gerne wieder nach Norwegen und Dänemark.


----------



## Lorenz (8. Januar 2022)

Wieder mehr Krafttraining machen und wieder öfters ins Fitnesstudio.


Ein paar neue Bigbaits mit ~140-180g hab ich mir noch zugelegt. Sowas zu twitchen oder zu jerken ist ziemlich anstrengend. Mit den 150g schweren Heru Cubera Poppern hatte ich weniger Probleme, da ich dabei langsamer und mehr mit dem ganzen Körper arbeite.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (8. Januar 2022)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Dann habe ich noch eine Rechnung mit dem verlorenen Fisch offen. Die die man nicht landet, sind ja ohnehin immer die besseren Fische ;-)
> 
> 
> Auf Fliege ist schön, zählt aber auch nicht doppelt.
> Und für 2022 stehen ja auch schon einige Dinge auf unserem Zettel Elmar Elfers , was?


Absolut


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Januar 2022)

In diesem Jahr werde ich...

- begonnene Posenprojekte erfolgreich zum Abschluss führen.
- meine Gummizug-Kopfrute von Browning zum Angeln ausführen.
- mit dem Binden erster einfacher Nymphen- & Fliegenmuster beginnen.
- selbstgebundene Nymphen & Fliegen an meinen selbstgebauten Posen fischen.
- mit Pose und Nymphe beim Trotting einen Ü50 Aland in der Au fangen.
- das Schwarzangeln aufgeben und endlich die Prüfung zum Fischereischein ablegen.
- mir aufgrund der selbstgebundenen Nymphen & Fliegen vielleicht noch eine Tenkararute zulegen.
- nach Jahren wieder in meinen alten Angelverein eintreten und dadurch öfter ans Wasser kommen.
- mir eine laaange Stellfischrute kaufen und damit einen schönen Hecht fangen.
- meinen selbstleuchtenden Grundbissanzeiger zu Ende bauen.
- so Petrus will mit dem Bau eines ersten Wobblers beginnen.
- viele einsame und schöne Stunden an der Au verbringen.
- mein Vintage-Angelsachen öfter einsetzen.
- mit dem Motorrad zum Angeln fahren.
- wieder öfter die Spinnrute schwingen.
- nach der Arbeit in der Ostsee fischen.
- lecker Brataal essen.

Beetcaster, Angelkajak, Krabbenschieben & Noodling verschiebe ich auf 2023, sonst wird es ja zu stressig.


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> das Schwarzangeln aufgeben und endlich die Prüfung zum Fischereischein ablegen


Warum das denn?
Gibt das denn deinem Leben nicht den besonderen Kick?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Warum das denn?
> Gibt das denn deinem Leben nicht den besonderen Kick?



Ja schon aber was soll ich sagen? Es gibt mir irgendwie nichts mehr. All die vielen Jahre auf der Flucht vor dem Gesetz.
Trotzdem, damit muss jetzt Schluss sein! Auch Bonnie und Clyde endeten einst im Kugelhagel irgendwelcher Provinzsheriffs.


----------



## daci7 (9. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt- ich werde 2022 den Schein für die Niers holen, wo ich dann Ledgern und Trotten auf Döbel und Co erlernen will.
> Muss ja was dran sein, wenn alle immer so davon schwärmen
> ... und natürlich werde ich auch das Angeln am Rhein intensivieren. Generell möchte ich einfach mal wieder mehr Zeit am Wasser verbringen nach gefühlten Äonen der Enthaltsamkeit wegen zwei Umzügen, Jobwechsel, Zwillingen, Hausbau ...


Achja, ich ergänze:
Ich möchte die Rotaugenwanderung in unserem Altarm in diesem Jahr endlich mal erwischen und generell dieses Jahr vermehrt und gezielt auf große Rotaugen fischen - ü40 muss stehen.
Im Winter möchte ich noch meine erste Rute fertig bauen und im Sommer möchte ich damit dann Schleien und Karpfen beangeln und, wenn es gut läuft, auch fangen 

Grüße
David


----------



## Steff-Peff (9. Januar 2022)

Verstärkt mit der Nassfliege fischen und wieder mit den Kumpels zu ein paar Flifi-WE´s treffen


----------



## Skipa (10. Januar 2022)

Der erste Vorsatz wär ein ü 80 Hecht auf Frosch , natürlich ein künstlicher Frosch bevor jemand fragt  

Der zweite ist den Chubman zu gew….. äh da mit zu machen. Müsst es nur noch dieses Jahr an den Gardasee schaffen dann könnten es sogar paar große werden.


----------



## Iovat (14. Januar 2022)

Huhu zusammen!

Für dieses Jahr habe ich mir zwar einiges vorgenommen, muß aber leider schauen wie ich es hinbekomme (stecke mitten in einer Technikerfortbildung und tingel deswegen von März bis August durch das Rheinland/Niederrhein).

1. weiter die großen Döbel suchen und hoffentlich auch fangen - gerne auch mal einen großen mit treibender Montage
2. mal wieder ne schöne Barbe fangen...irgendwie machen die sich nach der Flutkatastrophe ziemlich rar, ich vermute sie in einem Nebengewässer.
3. meine Wurftechnik mit der Centrepin verbessern
4. mit der Kapselrolle warm werden
5. da ich im Juli und August beruflich am Niederrhein verweile, möchte ich endlich mal einen Zander aus dem Rhein ziehen und die großen Rotaugen der Niers (die übrigens in der Scheune meiner Tante entspringt) beangeln
6. meiner Lebensgefährtin irgendwie überzeugen, daß ich dringend neues Angelzeugs brauche
7. gegen Ende des Jahres mich mal im Posenbau versuchen
8. mich ein bissel mehr hier im Forum einbringen

Wenn ich 2 oder 3 Punkte "abarbeiten" kann, dann bin ich schon glücklich.

Beste Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Danielsu83 (20. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt- ich werde 2022 den Schein für die Niers holen, wo ich dann Ledgern und Trotten auf Döbel und Co erlernen will.
> Muss ja was dran sein, wenn alle immer so davon schwärmen
> ... und natürlich werde ich auch das Angeln am Rhein intensivieren. Generell möchte ich einfach mal wieder mehr Zeit am Wasser verbringen nach gefühlten Äonen der Enthaltsamkeit wegen zwei Umzügen, Jobwechsel, Zwillingen, Hausbau ...


 
Hallo Daci,

da wir als Verein dieses Jahr unser Gewässerangebot dieses Jahr deutlich erweitert haben. In diesem Fall um 2 Abschnitte der Niers, die Nette und einem Abschnitt der kleinen Niers habe ich dieses Jahr ein ähnliches Ziel. Mein Plan ist zumindest einmal an die Niers zu kommen. 

Jenachdem wo du an der Niers angeln möchtest wäre vielleicht eine Mitgliedschaft bei uns im Verein für dich intressant.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (21. Januar 2022)

Vorgenommen habe ich mir nichts, denn aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen , dass es oft ganz anders kommen kann als geplant
Ich hoffe einfach nur das mein Bein wieder halbwegs kommt und ich gesundheitlich in der Lage bin ins Boot rein und wieder raus zu kommen 
Sollte mir dies gelingen wäre es schön wenn ich 2-3 mal in der Woche für ein paar Stunden aufs Wasser kommen würde um in der Maas den Zandern, Barschen und Hechten nachzustellen 
Mittlerweile erspare ich mir dieses höher, weiter und größer, ich bin ja keine 20 mehr und muss unbedingt neue Bestmarken setzen, ich freue mich über jeden Fisch
Und der 65 cm Zander bereitet mir persönlich an der 5-25g. Barschrute immer noch viel Freude, das müssen bei mir keine Ausnahmefische sein damit ich ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht habe


----------



## feko (21. Januar 2022)

Meinen ersten wolfsbarsch fangen.
Mal sehen ob es klappt.


----------



## Silvio.i (20. Februar 2022)

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr gemetert. Für 2022 fest vorgenommen. Deutschland oder Norwegen - egal!


FERTIG!


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. Dezember 2022)

Ja scheixxe man.
2022 ist fast vorbei und nix wars mit den Vorsätzen. Minusgrade, Eisbildung, wo bekomm ich jetzt noch nen Fliegenfischerkurs her?


----------



## feko (9. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Meinen ersten wolfsbarsch fangen.
> Mal sehen ob es klappt.


Voll versagt


----------



## Minimax (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaub ich würde -neben dem Kerngeschäft- doch gerne ein paar mal wieder mit Fliegenfuchtel losziehen, und zwar explizit auf Bachforellen, und auf die Salmonidin, die nicht genannt werden darf.
Ich hab im Herbst einen tollen Abschnitt eines Flüsschens entdeckt, wo auf beide eine reelle Chance besteht.


----------



## thanatos (10. Dezember 2022)

wenn ich über den Winter komme und der See wieder so verkrautet wie in
diesem Jahr werde ich es mal mit der Tenkara versuchen - Rute und Fliegen habe 
ich ja - nein nicht auf Forellen - Barsche und Rotfedern und dabei beten 
das  nicht ein Hecht einsteigt .


----------



## Mescalero (10. Dezember 2022)

Nehmen wir diesen Thread einfach weiter für näxtes Jahr? Warum nicht...

Ich möchte unbedingt endlich mal eine Barbe fangen, leider sind sie in unserer Gegend rar. Einen oder zwei Trips ans Mittelmeer würde ich gern wieder machen und am liebsten auch einen an die Ostsee und wenn es richtig gut läuft, aber das ist jetzt noch Zukunftsmusik, soll es nochmal in die Tropen gehen - Indien wäre super.

Was unsere Vereinsgewässer angeht, werde ich alles dran setzen, mehr Fliegenfische zu fangen, v.a. Hecht. Das hat 2022 noch nicht so geklappt wie erwünscht. Gern auch Waller aber die sind so zickig und wollen bisher nur Naturköder. Quappen scheint es in unserer Aisch-Strecke nicht zu geben aber ich werde es trotzdem versuchen, vielleicht gibt es breitmäulige Beifänge, die angeblich ebenfalls nicht vorkommen (was ich nicht glaube).

In jeden Fall bleibt es spannend, ganz egal ob die Ziele erreicht werden oder nicht.


----------



## Thomas. (10. Dezember 2022)

ich musste erstmal nachschauen was ich mir für dieses Jahr vorgenommen habe 


Thomas. schrieb:


> ich möchte 2022 endlich mal einen Zander und eine Barbe fangen und vielleicht einen Wels, einen Rheinschein werde ich mir nach über 20 Jahren auch mal wider zulegen, eine neue gebrauchte Karpfen Rute steht ganz oben auf der will haben Liste für 2022.


Zander und Barbe war leider wider nix, steht also für 2023 wider auf der Liste.
Rheinschein gekauft, rausgeschmissen Geld, der Rhein ist nicht meins.
Wels gefangen, 2 Stück als Beifang auf Döbel, von 70cm Wels habe ich mir mehr von versprochen was die Kampfkraft angeht im direkten vergleich zu gleich großen Hecht oder Karpfen.
Karpfen Ruten gebraucht gekauft habe ich auch ein paar, ich weiß ehrlicherweise aber nicht mehr welche mir damals im Kopf rumschwirrte   (doch jetzt gerade eingefallen, die Rute war leider nicht dabei)

also für 2023 steht wider Zander u. Barbe ganz oben auf der Liste, und nach 3 Jahren NL Pause werde ich mir wider den Schein holen, alles andere las ich auf mich zukommen.


----------



## daci7 (10. Dezember 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich musste erstmal nachschauen was ich mir für dieses Jahr vorgenommen habe
> 
> Zander und Barbe war leider wider nix, steht also für 2023 wider auf der Liste.
> Rheinschein gekauft, rausgeschmissen Geld, der Rhein ist nicht meins.
> ...


Wenn du keinen Rheinschein holst, aber den Vispas, dann holen wir dir da eben den Zander. Oder du musst doch noch nachts mitkommen - Zander ist noch gut möglich!

Ontopic:
Was hat geklappt?
- Rute gebaut und gefischt und schon wieder zwei auf der Bank - Check
- Mehr Zeit am Wasser verbracht - Doppelcheck
- Rotaugenwanderung erwischt - Fail
- Barbe erwischt - Megafail

Damit stehen die Ziele für das kommende Jahr schon fest. Der B-Fisch muss stehen. Rotaugen ü40 müssen stehen.
Und dann nehmen ich mir noch vor den Vispas mal wieder zu holen und 2-3 neue Gewässer anzutesten- sowohl auf Raubfische als auch auf Friedfische 
Achja, das wichtigste Ziel ist natürlich wieder mehr Zeit am Wasser zu verbringen. Mehr Nächte mit Kindern am Wasser fänd ich toll!


----------



## Mescalero (10. Dezember 2022)

Die Welskampfkraft steigt exponentiell mit jedem Zentimeter Länge 
In Sachen Barbe könnten wir ein Guiding bei Dace buchen, das wäre mit Fanggarantie.


----------



## daci7 (10. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Welskampfkraft steigt exponentiell mit jedem Zentimeter Länge
> In Sachen Barbe könnten wir ein Guiding bei Dace buchen, das wäre mit Fanggarantie.


Barbe wird aus der Oberweser und aus dem Rhein gezogen. Das ist fest eingeplant


----------



## Thomas. (10. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> In Sachen Barbe könnten wir ein Guiding bei @Dace buchen, das wäre mit Fanggarantie.





daci7 schrieb:


> Barbe wird aus der Oberweser und aus dem Rhein gezogen. Das ist fest eingeplant


daci7 ich mag dich zwar sehr gut leiden, aber ich wäre da doch ehr auf der Seite Mescalero


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (10. Dezember 2022)

Also ich hab mir vorgenommen Zander, Hecht, Aal und Barbe steht auch auf meiner Agenda.
Beim Hecht hab ich mir als Ziel gesetzt den mit nem selbst gebauten Löffelblinker zu überlisten.
Ein Guiding von Dace wäre mit Sicherheit der Hammer.

 Ach ja und um das ganze abzurunden will ich alle möglichst aus dem Main ziehen.

Gruß Max


----------



## Mescalero (10. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Beim Hecht hab ich mir als Ziel gesetzt den mit nem selbst gebauten Löffelblinker zu überlisten.


Dafür drücke ich dir die Daumen! Das Gefühl ist wahrscheinlich nicht zu übertreffen....Hecht auf Eigenbaublinker.


----------



## rustaweli (10. Dezember 2022)

Mehr entspannte Stunden mit den Kids am Wasser stehen an. Vor allem aber mehr Ruhe, weniger Druck, wieder das Ganze sehen.
Dazu widme ich mich endlich einem langen Plan. Hatte ich schon lange vor, auch ein Set war schon da, jedoch ging die A-Tec zwecks Missfallen zurück. Nun ist ein neues Set unterwegs. Tenkara und Keiryu werden neben den Family Ausflügen ein sehr großen Raum einnehmen. Entspannte Tenkara Touren und später der Einstieg ins Keiryu am Kanal. Tamo Eigenbau ist auch nicht vergessen.
Aber wie gesagt - ganz wichtig für mich werden Ruhe, Erholung und innerer Frieden. Kein Druck, kein Stress!


----------



## Lorenz (10. Dezember 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Wieder mehr Krafttraining machen und wieder öfters ins Fitnesstudio.
> 
> Ein paar neue Bigbaits mit ~140-180g hab ich mir noch zugelegt. Sowas zu twitchen oder zu jerken ist ziemlich anstrengend. Mit den 150g schweren Heru Cubera Poppern hatte ich weniger Probleme, da ich dabei langsamer und mehr mit dem ganzen Körper arbeite.


GTs: IIIIIIIIIII (davon auf Eigenbauköder: II)
Napoleon: I
Segelfische: 0  (gehakt: I )

Lieblingsköder 2022: Popper! Heru Skipjack 150g & Cubera 150g


----------



## jkc (10. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir sind´s noch 180km vor der Brust (bis mitte Februar) nicht unmöglich aber anspruchsvoll. Zum einem gehe ich davon aus, dass ich die praktisch ohne Fisch fahre, zum anderen ist´s halt wettertechnisch häufig sonne Sache. Gleich gehts aber seit Wochen erstmals wieder aufn großen Teich.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,

nachdem ich heuer einen 15 Kilo-Hecht gefangen habe, schätze ich mal, dass da  hier etwas Größeres nicht so leicht möglich ist .
Deshalb will ich im nächsten Jahr wieder mal eine 60er Forelle fangen. Dieses Maß habe ich in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr erreicht. Zwar durchaus einige "Mittfünfziger" aber nichts mit 60cm oder darüber.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## DUSpinner (10. Dezember 2022)

Wenn es im nächsten Jahr so gut wird wie im diesen Jahr mit 3 neuen PB , wäre ich zufrieden. Da ich an einem Privatgewässer nicht mehr nur als Gast, sondern als zahlender Teilnehmer Angeln werde, bin ich optimistisch neue PB zu erzielen. Das Equipment wurde entsprechend aufgerüstet.


----------



## Mescalero (10. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Tamo Eigenbau ist auch nicht vergessen.


Du auch? Sehr interessant!
Vielleicht können wir ein bisschen fachsimpeln....Netzbeschaffung und -verarbeitung usw.


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich nehme mir gar nichts mehr vor. Dann bin ich am Jahresende auch nicht so enttäuscht wie in diesem Jahr.


----------



## rustaweli (10. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Du auch? Sehr interessant!
> Vielleicht können wir ein bisschen fachsimpeln....Netzbeschaffung und -verarbeitung usw.



Liebend gern! Von Dir und Forelle74 werde ich sowieso viele Ratschläge zu Tenkara einholen, wenn ich darf. Wollte schon längst starten und lese mich seit Wochen wieder ein. Zum Tamo habe ich erst eine Anleitung da. Später mehr, hab ein Fenster geschenkt bekommen und düse schnell ans Wasser.


----------

